

Bloom Filters – Explained - cl8ton
http://techeffigy.wordpress.com/2014/06/05/bloom-filter-tutorial/

======
rgawdzik

      filter, so we pass it through hash 1 – returns 33, hash 2 – returns 7 and hash 3 – returns 22. Next we go to each of those elements in the array and set them to 1,
    

I think the diagram was poor shortly below this line, it didn't even match up
with what you were saying above, making me confused. I enjoyed wikipedia's
algo desc better:
[http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Bloom_filter#Algorithm_descript...](http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Bloom_filter#Algorithm_description)

Good article in the end though!

